# NZ Medical view on Crohns Disease and the like



## wraggles

Hi

I just wondered if anyone on this forum has gained entry to NZ even though they suffer from an Inflammatory Bowel Disease?

I have my medical soon and am very worried about how much information I should give. I have only had two operations for my illness and that was over 7 years ago. I am not ill in any other way and take no medications. 

Does anyone think I stand a chance of getting into NZ?

Any views greatly received.


----------



## bdl123

Hi,
I moved to NZ in January, I was diagnosed with UC bordering on Crohns 6yrs ago! Firstly I would say be honest in your medical. They're done by independent GP's and there not really interested they just write the report for immigration. Your application will automatically be referred to a medical assessor for their opinion but don't think they're opinion is the only one that counts. Make sure you know your stuff too. A couple of questions first...are you using an immigration agent? As they will 'argue' on your behalf. Are you still under the care of a GI specialist? You will need to provide letters from them or your GP (if managed in the community) stating your GI history & current condition & future prognosis. The visa decision is based on whether or not 'you have a satisfactory level of health' basically which comes down to how much you are likely to cost the NZ health system. I have been fortunate enough to not have any surgery but do take Pentasa 2gm BD...the 1st medical assessor calculated the cost of my drugs/follow up clinics & possible surgery to be over the threshold of 'cost for the lifespan of the illness' (max $25k over lifespan) even though my GI cons had written that I'm highly 'unlikely' to need surgery as I'm very well controlled on meds. We instructed our agent to dispute these 1st claims on the basis of advice from my cons (I also costed my drugs via the NZ drug formulary on line myself - I'm a sister in ICU so know where & what to look for!!!) so our case was referred to a 2nd assessor who we rightly assumed would agree with the 1st...again directly contradicting what my GI cons was saying. We continually told our agent that their calculations & assessment was completely disregarding the 5 letters my cons had written for immigration (I worked in the same hospital & had a great relationship with him..luckily!) we refused to accept each decision until my case & notes were looked at by an independent GI specialist from NZ who (funnily enough) agreed with my cons and therefore immigration had to accept that I had a 'satisfactory level of health' and our visas were granted...20mths after first applying. 
Your IBD will be an issue but it may not be a problem. My advice would be know your stuff, be honest & don't give up! 
If I can be any further help just ask x good luck x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wraggles

*bd123 thanks*

Thanks so much for all that info and advice. You were so good not to give up at the first hurdle. I will take this on board and not give in. Yes we are going through an agent so that might be of some help. I have a full copy of my medical records with me for the medical (actually tomorrow!!!) and I will just have to keep my fingers crossed - I have suspected Crohn's - my consultant and others have never been able to diagnose it formally - all test come back with clear/negative. However, they still strongly believe that I have it. I am a well person, take no medication and havent for 7 years so all I can do is hope that they read my consultants letters and test results which show no problems other than my initial 3 abscesses on my butt (sorry, TMI), that didnt heal for 5 years. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## escapedtonz

HI,
Im sure you'll be fine. Your medical tomorrow will be no problem, like I said these guys aren't really interested, you'll probably just fill in a form and 'declare' any long term illnesses. You will automatically get referred to a medical assessor and then that's when you need to start providing documents, letters and evidence etc.
Let me know how you get on
x


----------



## bdl123

Ps...that reply above was also me but logged on as hubby (he seems to be automatically logged in on every appliance we have!!!!!!)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wraggles

bdl123 said:


> Ps...that reply above was also me but logged on as hubby (he seems to be automatically logged in on every appliance we have!!!!!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks - guessed it must be you from another login.

So it's done. It all went very smoothly Dr McDougall was lovely. He thought the only issue with my situation that the NZ Medical folk may look at is that I need to be reviewed every 9 months or so. Since I don't take any medication and haven't had any operations other than the main 2 in 2004 he thinks it shouldn't be an issue at all. He took a couple of my consultants letters that were most recent stating that it still hasn't been proven that I have Crohn's disease - they just strongly believe it. We will just have to wait. The doc said he would call the medical folk and ask their opinion. We should be able to pick up all our paperwork on Friday so I will see the outcome of that call. 

My husband and daughter sailed through the examinations. Everything else seemed ok with me, my BMI was under their 35 cut off mark, my blood pressure was 106/58 so great and urine negative so will just have to wait to see what the bloods come back with. 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## bdl123

Ur very welcome, I know how daunting it can be. I'm glad it went ok but I'm not sure if you'll find anything out until your agent contacts you as the report that the doctor will have written will be in a sealed envelope which you are not allowed to open so they're can be no evidence of tampering. I'm sure it will be fine...I'm here & I take meds everyday!!!! 
I'm available for any advice you want...you can PM me anytime.
Good luck x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

Any news yet?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wraggles

bdl123 said:


> Any news yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi there

One of the blood tests took ages to come back so we didn't get them couriered to us until Wednesday of this week. Fortunately we are allowed to look at them so I was able to read what the doc had put. He has ticked the 'no significant findings' box but he has put in the comments box that I have had major surgery in 2004 and have suspected Crohns but that this has not been proven. He also mentioned that my BMI was 32 which was a bit disappointing cos he told me not to worry about it at all and all the literature I have read said they aren't interested unless it is over 35. Yet he has still pointed it out to them!

So now we just have to wait. We need to get our police checks back (been away a week now so hopefully shouldnt be too much longer), my husband is waiting for a copy of his degree certificate and then we can send it all off to our agent. Then its the big wait to see what is said about my health. My husband and daughter had near perfect health. 

What did surprise me is that I am the one over weight (husband is stick thin) but I am the one with the perfect blood pressure and very good cholesterol - my husbands cholesterol was very high and yet no comment made. Mmmm. Not complaining though, it's enough that I may have issues. 

Thanks for asking how we are doing. Hope life is treating you well. 
x


----------



## G-Mo

wraggles said:


> My husband and daughter sailed through the examinations. Everything else seemed ok with me, my BMI was under their 35 cut off mark, my blood pressure was 106/58 so great and urine negative so will just have to wait to see what the bloods come back with.





wraggles said:


> My husband and daughter had near perfect health.
> 
> What did surprise me is that I am the one over weight (husband is stick thin) but I am the one with the perfect blood pressure and very good cholesterol - my husbands cholesterol was very high and yet no comment made. Mmmm. Not complaining though, it's enough that I may have issues.


You don't have anything near perfect blood pressure; you have hypotension (low blood pressure) with your diastolic under 60. It is actually as bad as hypertension and can cause serious heart, neurological and endocrine disorders. You should follow up on that.

As for your husband, it's called TOFI (Thin On the outside, Fat Inside).


----------



## wraggles

Oh not to worry, went for a routine check with the nurse the following week and my blood pressure was back up to its usual - something like 120/70 and she seemed pleased enough. My blood pressure has always been the same, even through pregnancy it barely changed. 

Yeah, my hubby is a Paleo man - he eats as little processed food as poss. - grass fed meat only, 99% outdoor bred pork etc and has a cooked breakfast every morning so I guess that is where his cholesterol comes from. He isnt concerned at all as Paleo's believe that cholesterol is good for you. But that is a whole other topic!!


----------



## bdl123

Hiya, glad it all seemed to go ok, now it's the waiting game. Let's hope it goes smoothly (everything crossed for you)
I wouldn't get worried about your BP either, hypotension isn't an issue unless it's associated with symptoms (ie. dizziness, shortness of breath, peripheral cyanosis etc) My BP very rarely exceeds 100/60 mmHg and (apart from my UC) I'm perfectly healthy..and id like to add that I know what I'm talking about being in the medical profession for the last 22yrs and not just quoting text from the Internet. I suppose that's the problem with these forums.....everyone's an expert ;-))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wraggles

It is comforting to know that you can have a chronic illness and yet other than that illness be well isn't it.


----------



## topcat83

wraggles said:


> It is comforting to know that you can have a chronic illness and yet other than that illness be well isn't it.


Lol - illnesses can be so deceptive. 

My hubby has had two heart attacks. Both times he was fine (and extremely fit) a day before, had his 'little blip', then was sitting up in bed demanding food with menaces a couple of hours after. 

When waiting in hospital for his quadruple heart bypass he was pacing the wards looking more like a tourist than a ticking time-bomb. When the ambulance driver turned up with a wheely bed to take him to the ambulance and the hospital where the op was going to happen he was dressed in jeans and t-shirt with wheely hand-luggage looking like he was waiting for a taxi to the airport. Ambulance driver said 'protocol says you have to get on the bed' hubby says 'don't be silly - I've been walking round the grounds for the last three days' - the compromise was they took the wheely case on the wheely bed and hubby walked!


----------



## wraggles

Lol. 

My family still think that the Crohns is 'all in my head' as I look well and am overweight - the common misconception that people with bowel disease must always be stick thin. Not necessarily the case.


----------

